# Long disused quarry, Malton



## TK421 (Jan 11, 2009)

Brows Quarry Malton.

This is a disused a sandstone quarry, abandoned in 1948, and apparently used to use a mineral tramway to export the stone down to the river. Very overgrown now, but wanted to have a look as there is a contentious planning application to begin quarrying again, albeit for small quantities of the fine stone. The local residents of the nearby ‘new housing estate’ are of course complaining, hence when you enter Malton from the A64, you will often see picket signs by the roadside. It is much bigger than I first thought, so when my son and I started to look round the hours just flew by. Lots of junk, but well aged junk, rather than recent fly tipping so it made for some interesting photos. A highlight was seeing where the tramway would have gone under York road, now blocked off by a large concrete block, the other side is now a private residence. 

Quarry wall







Drinks anyone?






Nice old fire bucket






At last! I have broken my UE cherry, and found the compulsory chair






Chewbacca's bumhole! Or perhaps it's an old tree with monsterous ivy






More wall






Wheelbarrow ready to lift off






Old bike for one armed users






Someone had tipped this old farm trailer off the top at one point






I think this is one of those 'whacker things' for flattening roads






Some old farming machinery






Here is the now blocked up tunnel, which would have led the tramway under the main road and eventually down to the river, a rather substantial concrete block I'd say






Old watering can






Final one from me, old radio






Cheers


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice one.  The sandstone there seems very useable. The layers are very flat and uniform so I guess it may be of a higher quality?

I have often came across the very sort of junk you have shown - it is very interesting to rummage through!
There is an ancient tip like this near to Langley Barony Lead Mine. The junk was very good. I sound like a right skip rat!

The one armed bike in one of the pics? It is a Puch Maxi. Probably the "S" model as red was the only colour they did it in! I know this bike cos I've just bought one.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 11, 2009)

What a great site to have a good mooch around. Love all the old bits and pieces...especially the old watering can and the wheelbarrow ready for take off. Chocks away! 
Good stuff, TK.


----------



## The Pirate (Jan 14, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Nice one.
> There is an ancient tip like this near to Langley Barony Lead Mine. The junk was very good.



I`m thinking.....riiiightooo




Sausage said:


> . I sound like a right skip rat!




In one 

Nice little report i like pics of old junk too but i`m not going to say much as i might soil my reputation


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 15, 2009)

Junk is very good. It may be junk to one person but to another - gold!!

Some of my latest finds:

A stone footwarmer. A doultons one and in very good condition.
A Pyrene fire extinguisher. It still has the contents in it.
A PC. A 20 gig one and it works.
Books. Many of which I sell on Fleabay. Some sell at £20 each.
A cast iron garden roller. Ancient but now fully restored and looking good.
A wheely bin. You never know when yours will be stolen!
A petrol grasscutter. Two hours tinkering and it works better than my Honda one.

Skips should never be dismissed. Ask the owners and I bet they let you have it - they can then get more junk in the skip.

Remember - shy bairns get nowt!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 15, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Junk is very good. It may be junk to one person but to another - gold!!
> 
> Some of my latest finds:
> 
> ...



I could not agree more, I have a beautiful 1920s Vickers Metallurgical Microscope on Mahogany Cabinet base and fully equipped - freely given as long as I also removed the old desk and chairs that were filling the skip. My farther spent that winter refinishing the desk and a couple of chairs for me, I sit at it now. It was the last restoration job he was able to do, happy memories. 

However is this collecting/hoarding other peoples 'rubbish' an age thing? I was forty-five when I purloined the above and I must state that the affliction has got worse over the years. For the last year I have been on the lookout for castiron fallpipes and guttering. An ongoing restoration that should be completed this summer. A nearby building is about to be vandalised - sorry read modernised - and for the price of a case of beer the contractor is going to carefully remove enough lengths for me to complete my work. Perhaps the collector/hoarder should consider the humble skip as one of mans greatest inventions? Well in my formative years the great onsite bonfire was always the norm in my town - you had no chance to sneak anything away, everything was thrown out the window onto the fire. At one large house that was being demolished we kids where shocked/surprised to see a stuffed dog and donkey hurled out of a window into the flames - Don't ask the story is a very sad one - goes back to losses in both the Boer and First World War.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 15, 2009)

I totally agree with the last two posts. Just looking around me now I have two leather covered stools, a pine wall clock (the only thing wrong with it was a dead battery), a rather nice straw hamper, various pots, glassware, picture frames, folders, a wooden tray with brass handles, even a lovely Kentian Palm plant...all put out with the rubbish! My favourite is an old wooden cutlery drawer which must have come from a humungous table. Having sanded it down and added extra shelving inside, it now stands upright on a chest and houses tapes and CDs.


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 15, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I totally agree with the last two posts. Just looking around me now I have two leather covered stools, a pine wall clock (the only thing wrong with it was a dead battery), a rather nice straw hamper, various pots, glassware, picture frames, folders, a wooden tray with brass handles, even a lovely Kentian Palm plant...all put out with the rubbish! My favourite is an old wooden cutlery drawer which must have come from a humungous table. Having sanded it down and added extra shelving inside, it now stands upright on a chest and houses tapes and CDs.



I'm not the only one! Last year in France I brought back an ancient printers tray (wine too!). I have painted it white as best I can, hung it on a bathroom wall and it is slowly filling with memories. Crystals found on walks, old bullets, bits I made at the pit etc. 

I do think age comes into a lot of it but when I see something I automatically think " I'd better keep that cos it is good ".

A total thread hijack this. Sorry!


----------



## TK421 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all, I am with you on this one, don't think for one minute that I havn't forgotten about that old watering can, I have a vision of a plant in that bugger in my garden!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 15, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Last year in France I brought back an ancient printers tray (wine too!). I have painted it white as best I can, hung it on a bathroom wall and it is slowly filling with memories. Crystals found on walks, old bullets, bits I made at the pit etc. !



I've always wanted one of those printers trays! I wasn't going to admit this (but we're among friends here, lol), but the drawer also houses some of my rock collection, fossils, a shark's tooth, tiny glass bottles and a piece of terracotta tiling that came from a Roman villa. 



TK421 said:


> Hi all, I am with you on this one, don't think for one minute that I havn't forgotten about that old watering can, I have a vision of a plant in that bugger in my garden!!



Heehee...I must admit I don't think I could have left that there...I had similar visions.


----------



## crickleymal (Jan 15, 2009)

A friend of mine uses the nickname Skipweasel on the internet and I have to confess that I never pass by a loaded skip without looking in. I work in the NHS nd he amount of stuff that gets thrown out that is erfectly usable never ceases both to amaze me and to fill my house.


----------

